
Turing “Uncomputability” – Numbers we can never know the value of - laronian
https://medium.com/cantors-paradise/uncomputable-numbers-ee528830d295
======
agiri
"While we know that the set of real numbers is uncountable, the set of
computable numbers is countable, and thus we know that most real numbers are
not computable."

Hard to fathom

